# My Girl



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

In the last couple days my little big girl Georgie is starting to come around, she has been very standoffish in the last few months not really liking anyone and prefering to stay on or near her cage if you go and get her she will come but always makes her way back to her cage  so I have tried something new with her I spend alot of my free time down in the finished basement where the computer is so I have moved her cage down here where its quieter and less distraction and left it open the last two days she would come out and sit on the back of the computer chair and preen my hair then she would get on to my shoulder and stay there with me and tonight she lied in bed with me and got up onto my chest right close to my face and just sat there staring at me for the longest time of course every once in awhile she would give me a little beak on my lips  but nothing to painful, its good to see her coming out of her shell a little more and be loving and cuddly maybe she just needed to be alone with mommy away from the attention hog Ollie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I find that since Bailee joined the flock Cookie isn't so cuddly because he just takes up too much of my time. When she catches me alone though (like when Bailee's talking to dad) she loves nothing more than a good scratch and a snooze on my shoulder.  I think these boys just take up too much of our time.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I think these boys just take up too much of our time.


You are so right Bea  I think Bailee and Ollie fit the term Momma's Boy perfectly...LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie is a sweet girl! Like you said, Ollie's an attention hog! It's hard to split yourself between them!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Georgie is a sweet girl!


Thats debateable!!!! .......lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Thats debateable!!!! .......lol



Nah! She's a girl! She's allowed to have mood swings -


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Can we add Dooby to the list of mummy's boys please?

I will definitely be sticking to one tiel, I can't imagine having to share my time.

I'm so pleased Georgie is coming around to you though, it must have been that she was feeling a bit left out, bless her.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I will definitely be sticking to one tiel, I can't imagine having to share my time.


Yeah Yeah we all said that!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Yeah Yeah we all said that!!!


I said that before too! Last year this time I wasn't even thinking about a #2...but...they're just too cute to only have one..You have two hands, two knees, and two shoulders...2 is not so bad...3...well...Laura can tell you what that's like.


I do think boys need alot more attention- I noticed that Ziggy is stuck like glue..I don't mind though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I don't mind though.


for now you don't....LOL it wears thin after awhile when you can't even leave the room for a second without them attached to your side


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> for now you don't....LOL it wears thin after awhile when you can't even leave the room for a second without them attached to your side


It can't be that bad- Baby is super glued to me-my fault... she even flies off and follows me into the bathroom...to the couch, the kitchen...plus she loves to scream-I'm working on that now- I guarantee NOANE is louder then Baby screaming over and over and over...not even a different one just those SCREECHING TWEEPS! I'm working on her now- she gets like that once in a while...I can't say the word on here...lol.

PS_ Still love her though!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree that the super glue birdy thing wears thin.  I'm teaching Bailee that it's safe to stay in a room without mummy if i put him beside Cookie. It's sort of working but he much prefers coming with me or being looked after by dad.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby is exactly the same, he's like on a piece of elastic attached to me. I move and it takes him a couple of seconds to realise, then wham!!...a tiel attaches himself to my head, shoulder, back, wherever he lands really. LOL. I've even had him sitting on my head whilst I've had a pee!!! Oh joy!! At the moment he is sat on my shoulder doing that grinding sound with his beak, that goes right through me!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I've got all of this to look forward to have I....?!


----------

